# AMMO & ACCESSORIES



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Just wante to let anyone who might be interested know that I am currently putting together a stock order with a new distributor. If anyone needs anything other than firearms, I am hopint to put a order together in the couple of weeks. If anyone needs some items, just let me know. Such as ( ammo, stocks, slings, scopes, feeders, game cameras, accessories, adapters, bags, etc. ). Pretty much anything you need that might need that would be related to firearms accessories. Just send me a PM, I will get you a price, and let you know approximately when I will be placing the order._


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I need some 223 ammo.:letsdrink let me know how much for a case.:letsdrink


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I have one case of 500 on hand right now. $237.50 +tax. I am hoping to get some more on my stock order._


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Forgto to mention, it is a case of Federal XM193_


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

how about a case of .45acp


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I currently have four boxes of 45ACP in stock_

_2 each - CCI BLAZER - 230G - FMJ - 50 PER BOX - $19.57 +TX_

_2 EACH - CCI SPEER LAWMAN - 200GR - TMJ - 50 PER BOX - $29.78 +TX_


----------



## Seaspots (Dec 3, 2008)

I am looking for some .380. I would be happy to place an order.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I am looking for a barrel adapter from .4x28 thread to .5x28 thread, no 3 lug needed.If you have /find let me know how much you need.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Seaspots (5/8/2009)*I am looking for some .380. I would be happy to place an order.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


Aren't we all. Everytime I walk into a store and ask the salesperson behind the counter if they have anyor know when they will have any .380, they just smile/laugh and say nope. I have about 400 round of .380 in the safe.I havesearched high and low just to get that much in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Working with my sales rep right now trying to get a good first order with this distributor. I am trying to get some .380. The adapter you are looking for, is that something we might can manufacture. I do have a lathe, and milling machine here at the shop?_


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

.380 for me


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

im lookin for a holster for a.25 auto.. raven arms if it counts... would like an IWB.. what about ammo also?? just need some blazer bass i have around 200 rds right now


----------

